# Question about a file



## whitedingo (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey all you smart programing furs got a question about a file on my comp dont know if its a virus or not.The file is %System%system32dumpprep 0-K it keeps trying to add itself to the start up and I carn't seem to be able to scan for it with mcfee virus scan,I'm not sure if I should manualy delete it or not alway worries me to go into the system files without knowing what thay do
Thanks
One thing forgot to say when I try a scan my comp crashes when it get to the critical files 
Error report says may be a driver but I have no idea what the driver would be for


----------



## TORA (Aug 11, 2006)

systemroot%system32dumpprep 0 -k

Did your computer crash recently?

This usually means that there has been a crash, and Windows created a dump file of your RAM contents to be viewed. The contents of your RAM will be written to a txt file. Maybe Microsoft can get something out of it, like the cause of crash, etc.


----------



## whitedingo (Aug 11, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> systemroot%system32dumpprep 0 -k
> 
> Did your computer crash recently?
> 
> This usually means that there has been a crash, and Windows created a dump file of your RAM contents to be viewed. The contents of your RAM will be written to a txt file. Maybe Microsoft can get something out of it, like the cause of crash, etc.


Yer every time I try to do a virus scan when it gets to the system32 critical files it shuts down and if I let the dumpprep 0-k file in the startup my comp shuts down as soon as I try to do anything


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm...
In my experiences , you can safely delete Dump files as they are just usally...well dump files. 
Crash reports, system usage of a program and such.


----------



## Bane (Aug 12, 2006)

You haven't asked it to work nicely have you? 
I'm just being an idiot. Sorry, I don't know.........


----------

